

NSA Pilots 2-Person Rule to Thwart Leaks - rbc
http://www.govinfosecurity.com/nsa-pilots-2-person-rule-to-thwart-leaks-a-5924

======
zw123456
My question is this, where do these find these losers who are willing to sit
around and read other people's mail? I would be ashamed.

